# Anyone has a recommendated groomer in Houston Tx?



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm so upset right now, could hardly sleep last night. I took Sammy to the Petco groomer...showed them a photo of the puppy cut I would like for him...the guy said oh yea I got this blahblahblah...when we came to pick Sammy up, his entired body was shaved...SHAVED!!! The groomer claimed that he was so matted, they had to cut him down but sweared to me that Sammy wouldn't be shaved...f***king a**hole! Anyway, we took my baby home, and I cried my eyes out. It's just hair though right? It'll grow back soon enough? I don't think Sam's hair has ever been this short ever before. And it's cold outside...my poor baby!!  The little guy is still adorable to me of course...I love his cute little nose and those innocent eyes. He's probably wondering Mommy why did you let that horrible man do this to me? I keep going back to the conversation I had with the groomer...I was sure I communicated enough info to him that I didn't want my baby to be shaved. Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! I was in too much of a shock to say anything when we picked Sammy up, wish I had now. But what's done is done, there's nothing I can do to get Sammy's beautiful hair back. He's still amazing soft though, with the little hair he has left... :wub: I love the little guy. 

Now enough venting, onto my question...is there any Houstonians in this forum? Can you recommend a good grooming place for Maltese? I'm so scared of taking him to the groomer again. Thank you in advance!

It was a very stressful day for us...hopefully today will be better...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We go to an amazing groomed that I've since recommended to several who love her also, Pm me. She is in Houston (in Bellaire) so could be far if you are located in a burb.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, PM Brooke to get our groomer's information. Elizabeth does a wonderful job grooming our Maltese!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Brooke, your inbox is full...can't PM you... :huh:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 12 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704162


> Brooke, your inbox is full...can't PM you... :huh:[/B]


sorry, I need to renew my membership but Ive been so swamped at work. I guess I could just post it here, her name is Elizabeth from Scrub a dub dog wash in Houston. Tell her Brooke and Julie sent you! http://www.scrubadubdogwash.com/


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks!!! I'll be sure to let her know you guys recommended us.


----------



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704183


> QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 12 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704162





> Brooke, your inbox is full...can't PM you... :huh:[/B]


sorry, I need to renew my membership but Ive been so swamped at work. I guess I could just post it here, her name is Elizabeth from Scrub a dub dog wash in Houston. Tell her Brooke and Julie sent you! http://www.scrubadubdogwash.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]


what a coincidence..even I was looking for a good groomer in Houston and came across scrubadubdogwash through online reviews..I am glad to get ur references too..gives me more confidence in approaching them


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

This was a wonderful post because I'm in houston also so now I can steer clear of petco and go to an experinced maltese groomer thanks a million. I would have clowned inside of petco they wouldn't want me to come back lol!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I didnt realize there were all these people in Houston! We need to have a meetup  Do you guys live "in the city" or on the outskirts? We live about 15 min from scrub a dub.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

That would be so much fun! Sammy and I would definitely enjoy that since he doesnt like any other dogs but Malts. :blush: 

We live in downtown Houston btw.  

~Thu~


----------



## danamite1 (Feb 14, 2015)

We live in Houston Galleria so I would love the groomers name and number in Bellaire. I tried grooming my Maltese and he now looks absolutely horrible. HELP!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We live nearby and have been wanting a meetup for a longtime!! We live west in a suburb. 
I am so excited to know there are others in the area!!
I am learning to groom Carley.
Any of you going to nationals?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

If you live near Clear Lake we had a fabulous groomer there.


----------

